# Husband has Girlfriend



## Hurtssomuch (Jan 2, 2010)

I am kind of freaking out. My husband moved out on Jan. 31, 2010. He told me he did not know if he wanted to be with me anymore so he had to move out to figure this out. 

Well today I found out he has a girlfriend. On saturday he took our 2 kids and his new girlfriend out to dinner and the movies. He then told the kids not to tell me.

I am so angry because he put the kids in the middle of this situation. He never told me he had a girlfriend I found out from my daughter. She did not want to tell me but finally she did. At first she lied to me and said she did not know if he had a girlfriend. Now she is afraid her father is going to be angry with her for telling me. 

I have not confronted him about this and I have decided not to right now because i do not want to put the kids in the middle any more than he has put them. 

I love my kids and do not want them to be hurt anymore than they are. 

He is the one that keeps telling me he does not want to put the kids in the middle then he does this.


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

Smart girl to not put them in the middle. 

It's wrong of him, as you know, to put those kids in the same room as his girlfriend then tell them to "keep it a secret." It's selfish to say the least.

You hold your head up high. Defend yourself and your children...just don't let them hear the defense. It's the worse thing that a child can hear is their parents fighting over them.

Good luck.


----------



## lastinline (Jul 21, 2009)

Poor form indeed. I'll never understand why some people don't think more about the behaviors they are modeling for their kids. It seems some of us have gotten so selfish that we just are content to satisfy our own needs at the expense of our families. Yuck.

LIL


----------



## Help239 (Oct 20, 2009)

He will continue to use the children and put them in the middle. My W is doing the same thing - telling the kids not to tell me about when the OM is over, etc. You keep a level head and do what's right for your children.


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

As I said on your first post a couple months ago, there is almost always someone else. That whole line of "I need space, I'm not sure about us" just means "I'm trying to see if the OW is going to work out, please just keep hanging on".

My hunch is that he's had this girlfriend for months, well before he moved out.

In your other thread you indicate your husband was learning some new sexual moves in bed that you'd never seen before. That was before he moved out.


----------

